# Ram EcoDiesel



## GregAndCarol (Jun 24, 2017)

Any members here have an EcoDiesel?  We have a 1500 Ram with 8 speed pentastar and love it, but really need a little more towing capacity.  The EcoDiesel has it's issue with the EPA on emissions, just wondered if any one has any other issues with it?

Thanks


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 2, 2017)

I've had mine for 2.5 years now.  LOVE it!  Its a 4wd and still gets anywhere from 22-28MPG depending on driving conditions.   I've pulled a 22ft Carolina skiff several times that my friend gets 8-10MPG with his chevrolet 1500 gasser and i average 18.5 when i pull it.  Its not made for heavy pulling but what i need it to and is everything i want.  I made a post on it when i bought it and am still as happy today with it as i was when i bought it.  Know lots of people with them also that would agree with me.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 6, 2017)

*re:*

So far so good!  95K on my 2014 EcoDiesel and no issues.  It will tow about 8K comfortably if that's enough for your needs and gets great mileage.  I hope it stays good as the warranty is just about done.


----------



## GaSwimnJig (Oct 22, 2017)

Just got mine. 2017 Ecodiesel Limited 4WD. So far love it!


----------



## WayneB (Oct 23, 2017)

I test drove one, and the dealer let me do a lap with my 8k camper.. I was not impressed. Ended up with a 2500 with a cummins.
8 speed tranny is not going to hold up pulling heavy or regularly, not too sure about the 6 speed Aisin until I can get a programmer on it in a couple weeks.
Guy passed me in one near the TX/OK border pulling a 16 ft trailer, talked to him while fueling a few minutes later, he said he had it in 5th gear and wound out to pass me at 75, and the trailer he was pulling was empty.

Look at the tow rating at the FCA website before committing.


----------



## southernman13 (Oct 24, 2017)

Didn’t know U could get the aisin in the 2500. Thought it was in 3500 and up


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 4, 2017)

southernman13 said:


> Didn’t know U could get the aisin in the 2500. Thought it was in 3500 and up



You can’t get it in the 2500. Mysterious.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 4, 2017)

Just a heads up for anyone considering a Dodge using the Aisin 6spd auto,  I'd stay away from it,  they are already showing up in transmission shops, and the parts are ungodly expensive for them,  a replacement unit is even worse,   you're better off with the 68rfe, and if you're going to run a tuner then have the 68rfe built to handle it.  

The 8spd unit is a ZF transmission,  (german engineering)  as a rule ZF units are dependable and fairly long lasting,  not sure how the unit will hold up to towing however, as it was designed for performance and maximum economy.


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 5, 2017)

That’s not good news. I don’t have one but haven’t heard anything bad about them. Friend has one in a 3500 cab n chassis and hasn’t had any issues but he don’t tow very often and only has around 60K on it.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 5, 2017)

The Aisin unit is built very heavy duty,  but the design is totally different than the Dodge unit,  a version of the Aisin has been used for a few years in some of those Fuso style trucks, (typical landscaper truck with ramp bed on back)  and there are issues that develop after 100k or so, depending on how its driven,  low sprag and race wears out fairly often, and pump wear is prevalent on a lot of them,  the 68rc uses the same basic design,  Hard parts such as replacement pumps and low sprag assemblies are very expensive,   As far as I know no one has come up with tuning software for the transmission as of yet,  engine tuning software is no problem,  but if you turn up the torque and hp , and run the trans stock,  burnt clutch packs are not far around the corner.   There have been a multitude of products released in the last year and a half that seriously increases the durability of the 68rfe unit and its ability to hold the increased torque and hp.  Parts are also more readily available for the rfe than they are for the aisin unit .


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 5, 2017)

I really wanted a 1/2 ton 4x4 ecodiesel before I ended up with a 1500 seirra. 99% of my driving is road miles--60K+ a year. The fuel mileage is what caught my attention but several people told me that what I gained in fuel savings would be lost on service. Test drove one in 2014 and was very impressed but bought the GMC in early '15. Love my GMC but still wonder how the Dodge would have held up as a daily driver with the occasional mid west trip hauling a trailer.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 2, 2018)

*re:*

Update:

My 2014 mentioned earlier is now at 115K.  I have had zero problems and 25 mpg average over those miles.  I'm shooting for 200K!


----------



## BeefMaster (Mar 26, 2018)

I am glad to hear you are happy with your eco diesel and you've had no emission related problems.


----------

